# The Oink



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2008)

Things are shaping up at oink. Wittdog half moved in? You forgot the kitchen sink!    Nice set up. Met Ron and Barb, super folk. Had 28 for the CBJ class. I'll take lots of pics and keep you all posted.
Chris


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 26, 2008)

That's THIS weekend???!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That's THIS weekend???!!!


Got a call in number for reports knuckle head?  :roll:
Uncle Bubba, get on your horse. We need more CBJ's Saturday.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

John Penn and I are on our way!!


----------



## john pen (Sep 26, 2008)

I just came from there..Ate Witts food and drank Bruce's beer...life is good ! I might just have to go back !


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Witt, Griff, and Bruce. Seems like it's a little damp and cold there, but there "spirits" are up.
Sounds like alot of "spirits"


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 26, 2008)

There's a beer that we all love .It's Red Dog
It makes you drunk like nothing else, Red Dog..........


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2008)

Things are going full blast now, we had rain all damn night, the pot luck was great, tons of food and fun, Griffs salmon was fantastic! Wittdog is in full grump mode.   JP was a no show he was going to bring the bus down BUT   :roll:    Come on John, not like we are short on beer.   More later. All I can say is we are having way too much fun!  Sorry Woodman, the Red Dog dude was a no show this year.  
Chris


----------

